# Link mit jQuery-Click auslösen



## TIMS_Ralf (22. September 2014)

Hallo Forum!

Habe ein Panel (jQuery), das mit Click auf einen Tab das Panels rein- und rausfährt (öffnet / schließt). Das funktioniert. Nun möchte ich das Panel auch mit einem Link *im Inneren des Panel-DIVs* schließen können, also z.B. (?) den Click auf das Panel-Tab simulieren / auslösen / anstoßen...:


```
<DIV ID="Panel" CLASS="Panel">
<A CLASS="Panel_Tab" ID="Panel_Tab">Informationen</A>
<DIV CLASS="Panel_Daten" ID="Panel_Daten">
   <BR>Inhalte des Panels<BR>
   <A HREF="#" ONCLICK="tut_was();" ID="Panel_Link" CLASS="Panel_Link">Aktion... und Panel schliessen</A>
</DIV>
</DIV>
```

Habe diverses mit der Click-Funktion von jQuery rumprobiert, wie z.B.:

```
function tut_was()
{
alert("Meldung");
$("#Panel_Link").click(function()  // Click auf Link im Inneren des Panels
{
  $("#Panel_Tab").click();   // Soll Panel wieder schließen, wie es der Click auf das Panel-Tab tut
});
}
```

...bin damit aber wohl auf dem falschen Dampfer? Die Funktionen aus dem jQuerys-Panels möchte ich dabei nicht aufrufen, eben nur die Ausführung mit einem Link anstoßen.
Wie kann ich das Panel mit einem Link im Inneren des Panels wieder schließen, *ohne dazu *den Code / Funktionen des Panels aufrufen zu müssen?

Danke erstmal vorab!
Gruß Ralf


----------



## philishake (22. September 2014)

Koenntest du bitte mal deinen ganzen Code als JS Fiddle posten, dann kann man dir sicherlich besser helfen.


----------



## ksk (22. September 2014)

http://jsfiddle.net/1efp64az/1/
Die OnClick Zuweisung benötigst du in diesem Fall nicht wennst im document.ready
zusätzlich ein Click-Event definierst.

Lg
ksk


----------



## TIMS_Ralf (22. September 2014)

js fiddle ?


----------



## TIMS_Ralf (22. September 2014)

Hallo und erstmal danke!
Nee, so gehts leider nicht. Mit .hide verschwindet ja das gesamte Panel, kann dann auch nicht mehr geöffnet werden. Das Panel soll wieder auf seine Ursprungsgröße zurück fahren (schließen).
Ein Teil des Panals (die 1. Zeile) ist dabei auch stets sichtbar.

Es müsste schon so laufen wie beschrieben: Der Click auf den Tab des Panels müsste mit einem Link simuliert werden... ohne das das Panel-Schript aufgerufen werden muß.


----------



## ksk (22. September 2014)

das sollte nur als Ansatz dienen da man ja auch nicht genau sieht wie was eingebelendet wird.
Du kannst das ganze wie folgt animieren
http://jsfiddle.net/1efp64az/4/



TIMS_Ralf hat gesagt.:


> Mit .hide verschwindet ja das gesamte Panel, kann dann auch nicht mehr geöffnet werden.


Sicher kann man das wieder einblenden wenn.
http://jsfiddle.net/1efp64az/5/

Ansonsten poste mal was du hast.


Lg
ksk


----------



## Sempervivum (22. September 2014)

Du registrierst das onclick-Event in der Funktion tut_was(). D. h. beim ersten Klick dürfte erst mal gar nichts passieren, aber beim zweiten Klick müsste das Event dann registriert sein und das Panel müsste geschlossen werden.
Ziemlich undurchsichtig, besser wäre es, wenn Du das onclick innerhalb des Panels im document-ready registrieren würdest.


----------

